# Should have stayed home...



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

We got attacked. We got frickin attacked today. A Rottie Mix and a Shepherd came right at us. No owner in sight and the girls were still in front of me and leashed. 
There was no way I could have gotten in front and I am glad I wasn't. That Rotti Mix would have went straight at me and the girls basically went at him. What a mess, five dogs fighting. Nala has the worst wounds from all of them. She has a patch of skin missing on her leg, deep puncture wounds and also wounds on the inside of her front leg. 
Indra has a deep puncture wound right on the knee. Yukon walked away with nothing thanks to his thick coat but he was covered in saliva and had chuncks of fur ripped out. Ma has minor wounds. 

If my husband hadn't been there...this is the first time I lost my cool.. was screaming from the top of my lungs. So far I was always successful in chasing off dogs, but this time... If I had been alone... don't even want to think about it.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

wow, crazy scary. Do you know where the dogs came from? Hope they all heal ok, punctures are nasty. I don't walk my females in my neighborhood anymore, too many stray random dogs and I don't want to feel like I'm on the defense just to take them for a walk. Carry a taser(cattleprod) from now on!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

I am worried about Indra because of the Prednisone. We might have some of it on camera. Hubby was filming and I had just told him to turn it off when the dogs came at us. I don't know where the owners were, could have been up the beach or in the dunes. If we have them on the camera I'll turn it in. 

Yah, I will definitely get something to carry on me at all times and have my hunting knife on me instead of in the backpack from now on.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

OMG! Your poor pack! And poor you and hubby!

Hope the dogs heal fast!

That is so scary!


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

Yes, the prednisone will slow healing and since it lowers the bodies immune system, infection is very real possibility.. 
I hope all will be okay, darn loose dogs. What is with folks these days? No respect for anyone else at all.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Seems like these types of posts are getting more and more common.  

So sorry that happened to all of you. Dog fights are never fun - couldn't imagine a whole pack of dogs fighting like that....


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Nala and Indra are miserable and Ma as well as Yukon are sore. I got bit into my left femar, luckily it's just a bruise.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Konotashi said:


> Seems like these types of posts are getting more and more common.
> 
> So sorry that happened to all of you. Dog fights are never fun - couldn't imagine a whole pack of dogs fighting like that....


I don't know how we got away. Compared to the ferocity we got lucky that it isn't worse.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Did you file a report? I hope the stray dogs were UTD with vax's, but that seems unlikely


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Not yet. But I will do so. Thing is, they just don't do anything about stray dogs out here. I've called so many times about stray cats, stray dogs... nothing ever really happens.

Fort Drum even cancelled their contract with the SPCA because of the funding issues, so no more stray pick up on there either... which is CRAZY!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

wyominggrandma said:


> Yes, the prednisone will slow healing and since it lowers the bodies immune system, infection is very real possibility..
> I hope all will be okay, darn loose dogs. What is with folks these days? No respect for anyone else at all.


It's the last thing we need. 

I'm always on the lookout but this we did not expect. We went there to let ours run, but mine have a re-call and wouldn't just run off and when you watch the videos one can see that too. I just cannot comprehend how they were not "missing" their dogs.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Sorry, what a crappy way to ruin your day, or many days really. Hope you didn't aggravate your back too.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

As long as Indra does not get an infection... that's all I'm worried about, so first thing tomorrow I'll pack her up and take her to the vet since I am almost out of Antibiotics and I'll definitely need Antibiotics for both the girls.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Mrs.K said:


> Nala and Indra are miserable and Ma as well as Yukon are sore. I got bit into my left femar, luckily it's just a bruise.


So sorry this happened to you and the dogs ... hopefully they'll do something about it when you report it since you got bitten!!!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Every bite is reported. Not sure if the Dog Warden will investigate but it's worth a shot. 
So much for building up muscles by taking them swimming. Especially Indra...

I am truly sick of irresponsible people not having their dogs under control.


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

Where were you? Dunes? Could you report to harbor pd? 

Hope the pups are ok! Watch yourself too- depending on the bruise you can also develop and infection. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

Omg! I am so sorry that happened to you and your pack  Glad everyone is relatively "ok"... I think you should report it even if they dont really do anything, at least you reported it. Wishing a speedy recovery to you and your pack!


----------



## jafo220 (Mar 16, 2013)

Mrs.K said:


> We got attacked. We got frickin attacked today. A Rottie Mix and a Shepherd came right at us. No owner in sight and the girls were still in front of me and leashed.
> There was no way I could have gotten in front and I am glad I wasn't. That Rotti Mix would have went straight at me and the girls basically went at him. What a mess, five dogs fighting. Nala has the worst wounds from all of them. She has a patch of skin missing on her leg, deep puncture wounds and also wounds on the inside of her front leg.
> Indra has a deep puncture wound right on the knee. Yukon walked away with nothing thanks to his thick coat but he was covered in saliva and had chuncks of fur ripped out. Ma has minor wounds.
> 
> If my husband hadn't been there...this is the first time I lost my cool.. was screaming from the top of my lungs. So far I was always successful in chasing off dogs, but this time... If I had been alone... don't even want to think about it.




Sent from Petguide.com Free App

Is the reason I went and bought me a telescoping baton. It folds up nice and compact in it's sheath but can deploy in a flash. I also know how to use. We have some loose dogs also in the area and they can come out of nowhere. But I think I'd be finding those dogs, and contact the law with an aggressive dog complaint. Either that or I'd be baiting and crack'n skulls. 

I'm glad you and your dogs made it through with no life threatening injuries. But I'd be pissed.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Wow, that's truly awful. I hope all of your heal soon, that would be one of my worst nightmares.


----------



## AngVi (Dec 22, 2012)

OMG I hope everyone heals quickly. I think it's a shame your walk with leashed dogs turned into this nightmare...Why do people get pets if they at not going to take care / watch / control their animals. Good luck 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Oh No!!

I hope you and all your dogs are going to be O.K.

...also hope you can figure out who owns the dogs and they are held accountable. 

Maybe call around some local vets, tell them it's a human bite case, if they know the owners they will have to follow protocol (most states have) and report it.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I am so sorry this happened to you. How awful. I hope the culprits are held accountable. Praying for no infection and quick healing for all the pups.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

That's crummy! I'm sorry Sandra! I carry my telescopic baton with me most of the time when I take either of the dogs out even though technically, I could get in trouble for carrying it.


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

What a horrific experience. I'm so sorry you had to go through that. Sending my best wishes for a full and speedy recovery for all. Poor pack


----------

